# What kind of dental chews do you give your babies?



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Hi,
I am just wondering what kind everyone gives there babies for chewing on. I read in another posting about the greenies (may not be safe and are messy), but I would really like some ideas for Diego. I like to change it up every now and then with something special and that promotes good dental health. I figure this is the best place to get good ideas that these little ones enjoy. 

I have purchased morrow bones from the butcher, but I would like to find something that is a little cleaner and has a respectable shelf life. (Plus the morrow bones kind of make me queasy).


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I was just thinking of posting this, great post! I too would like to know what kind of dental chews everyone uses?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just received C.E.T. treat. I have no idea how they work yet. I will give it to sparkey tonight and see what happens. I'm afraid that he might break a piece and choke on it. so far I trust bully sticks only. but we will see about these things later.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> I just received C.E.T. treat. I have no idea how they work yet. I will give it to sparkey tonight and see what happens. I'm afraid that he might break a piece and choke on it. so far I trust bully sticks only. but we will see about these things later.[/B]


I give the CET bones to Ben and Emma. They are great and they love them, but you are right....be careful b/c they can choke on them after they get too small. And they kinda chew them rather quickly. The pups like them, but it only keeps them occupied for about 15-20 minutes. Check out the CET website....they also sell larger oral hygeine chews....they last longer and don't break off into small pieces.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I just received C.E.T. treat. I have no idea how they work yet. I will give it to sparkey tonight and see what happens. I'm afraid that he might break a piece and choke on it. so far I trust bully sticks only. but we will see about these things later.[/B]


Where did u get them Fay??


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I got them from the link I posted. there is a lot in a bag, if you want to try it with Mia I can give you some. I think I should have gotten the bigger ones :blush:


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Fay what size did you get for Sparky? What size would you recommend?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I got the petite ones. I don't know what to recommend yet since we haven't used it yet. depends on how easy it is for him to break it off in pieces. I let you know when I go home tonight.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I use Enzadent chew that I get from our vet,


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I tried the C.E.T. chews with Paris...they didn't last long at all. We use the bully sticks. Paris loves these and they last.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I buy the medium size C.E.T. dental chews for Boo & Hannah. Boo is an extremely aggressive chewer so I hold one end firmly in my hand while he chews the other end & I take it away when it gets too small. Hannah is a much daintier chewer & they last much longer for her(all day possibly or until she gets tired of it). They are supposed to be completely digestable, it's the choking possibility that scares me. The C.E.T chews are the only chews my vet recommends,but of course he sells them.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Are Nylabones bad? I thought they were pretty safe, but after Midis has worked on this particular one for a while I'm not so sure. I had bought him one type before. It had nibs on it and it said it was edible and he ate quite a bit of it before I got uncomfortable with it and threw it out. Now he has another type that is listed on their website as non-edible but is supposed to have "bristles raised while chewing to clean teeth". These "bristles" seem like chewed up bits of plastic/nylon to me so I'm getting uncomfortable with it now.

If you look at their website http://www.nylabone.com under Products you can see that they make about a gazillion different types. I think I've also bought him the really edible ones before that actually (eventually) dissolve away. I really felt better about those, but of course I had to keep an eye on them and throw them out when they got too small.

Anyone know for sure if any/all of these chew/dental products are actually safe?

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri also gets the petite size CET chews. I'll also give him the smaller, more flimsy chips from the next size up, which Andre gets. I get these at the vet-check with your area vets to see if they carry them so you won't have to pay shipping. Here are the other things he gets:
Whitebites, Pegetables, and his very favorite, Dogswell Chicken Jerky. I'm very pleased with the quality of the Dogswell Jerky. He gets the vitality formula, and all it is is free range, hormone and antibiotic free chicken, plus flaxseed and vitamins A and E. 
Also, he's a very light chewer, so he gets rawhide. He hardly gets any pieces of it off, and always has to have a new one. He doesn't like them if they've been sitting around. Anyway, it's important to buy quality US rawhide. The foreign rawhide is bad for some reason, and I've read that many of the discount brands use bleach, formaldehyde, and other chemicals. Two good brands are American and Beefeaters. Hope this helps you get some ideas.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie gets bully sticks and that's about it. She's a pretty aggressive chewer and most of the edible chew products (Nylabone Healthy Edibles, Denta Stix, etc.) only last her about 5 minutes. Rawhide she chews up too fast so I don't trust her with it as it is not digestible and can cause problems if they eat it. She also has a few of the Durable Nylabones that are hard plastic. She chews some on them, but not a whole lot. The regular nylabones (flexible kind) she can just about eat them. 

I'm spoiled because there's a store in town that sells really good bully sticks that don't stink too badly. I go in and smell them all and pick the less smelly ones. Bullys are the only thing that lasts for any period of time with my ferocious girl! 

Josie says: Speaking of bully sticks, can you get mine off the shelf mom?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly likes flossies. She is not an aggressive chewer and hers last for months. She still has nylabones that I bought before I even had her....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok, the C.E.T. didn't work out very well for Sparkey. he loved it by the way but in 1 minutes he broke a square piece off and since he doesn't chew small things he almost swallowed it. but I grabbed it and end up holding the piece until he finished. I do the same with chicken jerky. I don't think Sparkey is normal when it comes to chewing. I think you have to supervise when they eat this. so far bully sticks have been the best chew treat for sparkey.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG Stephanie I can just see you in the store taking big whiffs of all the little dried up bull peepees. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Oh the looks you must get! That's just too funny!


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Fendi gets Flossies too. I like them because they're natural (beef tendon) but they don't last too long. Perhaps that's a good thing?


----------



## Ciena (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to know what you all think of the pork snouts? My dog loves them. He is an aggressive chewer and has it chewed down in a couple of days. I take them away from him when they get small because I am afraid he will swallow the smaller portion. I also give him chicken breast strips which he loves but he has that all eaten in a few minutes. The pig ears last him a pretty long time and he loves those too. I won't feed rawhide.


----------

